# What do you do for fun?



## Rambler (May 15, 2011)

Trying to think of some fun things to do...


----------



## RnJ (May 15, 2011)

Are you serious?


----------



## Rambler (May 15, 2011)

Jesus christ... Its fucking pissing and pooring, I have 10 dollars, no rides, and nothing to do. 

Never, fucking, mind...


----------



## bryanpaul (May 15, 2011)

40oz malt [email protected] 2.25 out the door x 4 = 9.00$...


----------



## bailgun (May 15, 2011)

and use that leftover buck for some duct tape to play edward 40 hands.


----------



## Menyun (May 15, 2011)

lol dont get to mad man ... plenty to do .. wacking off is a mans best past time will calm you down too... naw seriously though grab a stick and a knife and carve something, get a pack of cards and play solitary if your alone or poker if you have people with you. Reading a book is always a good way to past the time if thats your thing. the possiblilities are endless really man.... if your near water go fishing .. they bite better when its raining... if you can't get bait,hook, and line jump in and hand fish just look for holes in the banks... old tires under the water, whatever fish can hide in they'll bite your hand and you just keep hold... exporation is alway good too, when its raining if theirs old buildings near by it gets you out of the rain and its cool, never know what kinda goodies people might leave behind although lol watch your step ive fell through a few floors in some buildings. Liquor is always fun to dude if you have the money buy a fifth of somethin and down it... being drunk is win win when your miserable. Even playing in the mud is appealing when you get drunk enough.


----------



## viking (May 15, 2011)

Alcohol is your friend.


----------



## Ithyphallic (May 15, 2011)

Yeah man, use your imagination. Pick up a pencil and doodle, write your thoughts as they come (actually a pretty cool experiment, I've done some amazing and productive thinking through just writing what I think as I think it, tends to direct itself to problems in my life, it makes you slow down your though process and consider everything more closely, or it's gibberish and nonsense, which is fun too) 

Booze it up, I've spent an afternoon with a bottle of whiskey and a good book, drank and read until I couldn't read any more (there was a point about six shots in where my imagination got really vivid and it was more like watching a movie than reading a book,) then when you can't read anymore your drunk and can go find your own fun waaay easier. 

Go jump around a playground, seriously, it's fucking AWESOME! Take your shoes off and squish your toes in the mud. Rain + bare feet is win as tits. And tits are pretty damned win.

Hmmm...I dunno man, use your noggin. I'm going to be starting to carve my own set of norse runes once I find suitable bones, that'll occupy my time on trains and shit while I'm travelling this summer.


----------



## Rambler (May 15, 2011)

Def some good ideas in here, a couple of 40s would be excellent right now but its a dry county on Sundays. Probably gonna doodle around might go fishing to. I did finish my "time" ring tho, wooo.


----------



## viking (May 15, 2011)

> a couple of 40s would be excellent right now but its a dry county on Sunday


I really don't understand that no Sunday drinking rule some of you yanks have. Christians are weird.


----------



## piratehobo (May 15, 2011)

make something. patch up that hole in da crotch of yer pants. draw. write... that no alkyhol thing sukks, so much easier to meet ppl when booze is involved, for me anyway.


----------



## Diagaro (May 15, 2011)

Um its not "us yanks" theres alot of states with really fucked up alcohol laws like Arkansas has like 60% of its counties "dry" = no liquor, beer or wine sales - ANYWHERE!
Thats when you make your own and get people drunk for free (that way its not illegal - only illegal if you sellin booze) man I could have so much fun in some dry counties making some wines and rums! FUCK DA POLICE!!!
Werd, write some stuff, I mainly write my journals when I'm bored, alone, depressed - whatever - and they come out as vivid and captivating as a novel and its only me outlining the world that surrounds me in the way I perceive it!!!


----------



## Rambler (May 15, 2011)

So I ended up going fishing and catching two baby blue gill, wooo. W('_')W

Still had fun and actually passed the time pretty fast. I think im going to bring my fishin pole when I catch out.


----------



## bacongator (May 15, 2011)

what have we become?ask your mommy to make cookies d bag fuck you and everything you stand for you fuck.


----------



## Ithyphallic (May 15, 2011)

Shut the fuck up bacongator.


----------



## MrD (May 16, 2011)

bacongator said:


> what have we become?ask your mommy to make cookies d bag fuck you and everything you stand for you fuck.


 
Back in my day, trolling was a art.
What HAVE we become?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 16, 2011)

We go to the river. At night, we do graffiti, which we suck at, but it's something to do. Building a fire and chilling around it anywhere is fun. It feels good as shit to do healthy things - sometimes I run or meditate. The endorphins / peace of mind are worth the lost punk points


----------



## Puckett (May 16, 2011)

I read, i always have a few books on me. and when im done i can trade them off to another kid. win/win


----------



## liz79 (May 16, 2011)

viking said:


> I really don't understand that no Sunday drinking rule some of you yanks have. Christians are weird.


 
i dont get it either, in arkansas they have that but theres a place right outside of my hometown that sells all day sunday thank god.


----------



## outskirts (May 20, 2011)

thirtydollarbillyall said:


> We go to the river. At night, we do graffiti, which we suck at, but it's something to do. Building a fire and chilling around it anywhere is fun.



Hell Yeah! Especially the fire. Chilling with people around a fire is the original social networking!


----------



## RnJ (May 20, 2011)

I'm into being down by the river. It's usually a pretty chill place to kick it. Sleeping down by the river is also great.

I like to read, pick some dandelions and eat them, stick and poke it up, find something to eat, go for a bike ride, call up a friend, make a treasure hunt for someone, be somewhere you're not supposed to, etc.


----------



## bacongator (May 21, 2011)

never that shut up for what? maybe i should pay taxes too .haha im in rva ther is always something to do,like pamper a d bag yeah ive your that bored you havent tired hard enough


----------



## iamwhatiam (May 21, 2011)

we could throw rocks at bacongator..... kidding


----------



## Earth (May 21, 2011)

These days, its all about kayaking - all year round - be it off-shore, open water, white water, tidal rivers, lakes, streams, ponds, etc as I'm really blessed with where I'm at these days. Anything goes as long as the water ain't frozen solid, and when it is - ice skating. Now if I could only find a woman who's into doing that.... 
A few years back, it would have been running the studio, playing electric bass.... and come to think of it, lately I've been doing that more and more - as I recently discovered a very cool noise scene out here, which brings me back to the downtown N.Y.C. scene which was happening back in 1980, 81, 82..... and sadly gone by 86 or so.......
I suppose I could also add 'tipping the jug', since I'll be doing that next.
Can't say being with my dog - but that's because that's beyond fun: THAT'S MY LIFE !! (as my dog is my best friend)


----------



## Rambler (May 21, 2011)

Nyc scene in the 80s, what was that like? Ive always dug the greewhich village scene in the 60s but that was way before my time sadly.


----------



## bicycle (Jun 6, 2011)

I do bike rides around 50km without stopping, i make short travels by train, i photograph, i see my girlfriend, i paint paintings sometimes, i browse the internet, i bought a kayak and want to learn kayaking, i fix up bikes from trash, i scavange and gather to only get rid of it as soon as possible, most of all i enjoy little moments found in everything and everywhere.


----------



## Snipe Junkie (Jun 20, 2011)

crack is always fun


----------



## Keno Star (Jun 21, 2011)

photograph&edward 40 hands


----------



## Dmac (Jun 21, 2011)

read a book. check out freight train riding videos (my favorite ) throw rocks at cops. buy 10 bucks worth of pot and enjoy.


----------



## littlejasonsandiego (Jun 22, 2011)

go out and committ crimes. not too bad crazy ones... you know just get your blood pumping. paint everystop sign in your town or city as possible. break a or some windows. some times ill run or workout. especially if now booze AND ciggarettes. climb a roof. make a mess. if your in a small town then get in the fuckin paper!! if your in the city get away and no one will care =) or masturbate thats good too.

ps. oh and dont feed the trolls.


----------



## bicycle (Jun 22, 2011)

you could always study about permaculture and living a self sustainable life.


----------



## Nelco (Jun 27, 2011)

tazer tag with low voltage tazers
talking to people, that my first reaction would be to avoid making eye sight with them to intentionaly grow as a person..except for cops..i've been stalked by two cops thanks to conversating with them
digging up music, by looking up styles in the web dictionary and getting names of bands off the list of bands that go to that genre or style listing...like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Swamp_rock
glueing and tieing bunch of junk together to see what it looks like as a whole..some sort of art thing
drawing on my friends back with sharpies..with their permission
picking peoples brains
drunkin fist fighting with friends
coloring in coloring books
buying toys from second hand stores and shooting them
i'd suggest tazer tag..in public..it's the funnest thing i threw out there...nothing like watching your friends buckle to their knee's and getting jolted with no warning..shits fun


----------



## Alaska (Jul 4, 2011)

Sunday...? Hrm. Well, you have internet connection on sundays apparently. Do some research on something you know next to nothing about. Or anything you can't call yourself an "expert" on. Hell, I do that when I'm already drunk. Or even if I do have access to booze, half the time I'd just rather do some excavation in the annals (lul) of history. 

Or, find some new music. OR, if you play an instrument, look up new songs to play. OR, read some e-graphic novels. OR, write some stuff. The possibilities are endless, brahmang.


----------



## plagueship (Jul 8, 2011)

troll StP.


----------



## meathook (Jul 8, 2011)

learn a new skill, especially a useful one! get your hands on a new jank instrument, or hell, make yourself one. making things in general is fun, and learning to macguyver useful things out of random shit is a priceless skill to have as well, even if it's just a piece to smoke your danks or a new toy of some kind to keep your hands occupied. explore the area where you are, you never know what you might find. go to the library and read. use your spare time to better yourself!


----------



## Dishka8643 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ever hear of a game called Mumble Peg? You basically square off in front of a friend, a few feet from each other, and throw a knife into the ground. Whoever can get the knife to stick into the ground closest to his own foot wins. If you intentionally stab yourself in the foot, you win automatically.

There's also another version that involves "trick" tosses that must all be executed sucessfully in order to win. The winner gets to drive a stick into the ground and force the loser to rip out the stick with his teeth.

more info on rules and techniques:
http://artofmanliness.com/2011/06/07/mumbley-peg/


----------



## nivoldoog (Jul 20, 2011)

Sew, Read, Walk, HOLLA!


----------



## bicycle (Jul 20, 2011)

reading books and zines.


----------



## Nelco (Aug 15, 2011)

..making zines


----------



## saje2u (Sep 1, 2011)

littlejasonsandiego said:


> go out and committ crimes. not too bad crazy ones... you know just get your blood pumping. paint everystop sign in your town or city as possible. break a or some windows. some times ill run or workout. especially if now booze AND ciggarettes. climb a roof. make a mess. if your in a small town then get in the fuckin paper!! if your in the city get away and no one will care =) or masturbate thats good too.
> 
> ps. oh and dont feed the trolls.



AWSOME!


----------

